# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  Электронная музыка/Клубная

## AKON

Обсуждение электронной музыки,а в основе House,Electrohouse,Electro,Techno,Tech House,Minimal,Progressive...

----------


## AKON

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]



[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111

А вот, чем отличаются жанры? Например, Electro от Electrohouse и так дальше по жанрам

----------


## AKON

> А вот, чем отличаются жанры? Например, Electro от Electrohouse и так дальше по жанрам


Звучанием  Электро это в основном жесткий басс, а электрохаус это тоже электро только со стороны комерции, намешание стилей в наше время присуще любому жанру музыки

----------


## BiZ111

А кто является фаворитом в этих жанрах? ну, легендой типа

----------


## AKON

> А кто является фаворитом в этих жанрах? ну, легендой типа


На данный момент много преуспевающих "хард электровцев" таких как Bloody Bitroots, DDY, даже Dj Solovey, а легенда Электроники это конечно Жан Мишель Жаррэи Kraftwerk, но скажу от себя что электрохаус "вымеращий" стиль...будущее по моему в техничном звучании( минимал, техно, тэч хаус и тд)

----------


## AKON

Есть данные продукты:
VA-Ministry of Sound Electro House Sessions 4-(MOSA131)-2CD  Rls Date... 14 06 2011 
Ministry of Sound_Hed Kandi America 2011 06 12 qrip
VA MOS - The Sound Of UK Garage (2011)
Ministry Of Sound Running Trax 3-3CD Date: 09.07.2011
VA MOS - Adventures In Dubstep And Beyond Vol. 2 2011

От себя: Крутой лэйбл, как и саунд. Обращайтесь кому нужно что-то!

----------

